# Norwegian: kavet seg fram



## *Louis*

Hello guys!

As many of you know, I'm reading Odinsbarn and I found another verb which I can't find anywhere!!!

På mirakuløst vis forsto Vetle alvoret og kavet seg fram.

In a miracolous way/Unexpectedly Vetle understood how serious that was and pulled himself together/braced himself (?)

Could you also please tell me where you can find the verb at kave set fram and how often you use it? I'm just curious because I can't find it anywhere! Maybe in a NO -> SE dictionary??

Thank you very much!

Louis


----------



## Segorian

I suggest you try this link.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you Segorian. I had already checked that link. I wanted a confirm from a native speaker and see if my translation worked...


----------



## Segorian

Oh, I provided the link on the basis of your statement of not being able to find the verb anywhere! Anyway, it seems clear from the entry in Bokmålsordboka that _kave seg fram_ means something like “struggle on” or “move forward with great difficulty”. In the case at hand, maybe “clawed his way forward”.


----------



## raumar

My dictionary translates "kave" as "struggle, flounder", and "kave seg fram" as "struggle though, flounder ahead",  but Segorian's translation works equally well. The expression is often used when you walk or move through something that makes it difficult to walk/move. For example,  if you are wading through deep snow.

So I'm afraid that your translation is incorrect. This is about moving forward, physically, not about pulling oneself together.


----------



## *Louis*

"to wriggle one's way out", perhaps?

raumar, what is the name of your dictionary? Thank you!!!


----------



## raumar

"Wriggle" may not be the right word. "Kave" implies that the person is moving in a way that is not elegant, maybe waving his arms. But the translation depends on the context - what kind of situation he is getting out of.

I use Vega/Kirkeby stor norsk-engelsk/engelsk-norsk ordbok. But I can access the online version through my work, so there may not be a free online version.


----------



## Dan2

raumar said:


> The expression is often used when you walk or move through something that makes it difficult to walk/move.


This is a good description of the English verb "to slog" (which sounds like it's of Norse origin...).


----------



## sjiraff

Another way of saying it I believe is "trenge seg (gjennom)", as Raumar said. I've never heard the verb kave in this way though, only for example "vi sliter og kaver nede i gruven" meaning like to toil and work very hard.


----------



## raumar

raumar said:


> The expression is often used when you walk or move through something that makes it difficult to walk/move.





Dan2 said:


> This is a good description of the English verb "to slog" (which sounds like it's of Norse origin...).



Then I'm afraid my description wasn't good enough. According to the WordReference dictionary, "slog" means "to walk or plod heavily, slowly, or with effort". "_Kave_" is more agitated than that. My dictionary mentioned "flounder" as one of the translation, and one of the WordReference dictionary explanations of "flounder" also fits "_kave_" well:


> to struggle with stumbling or plunging movements (usually fol. by _about, along, on, through,_ etc.):He saw the child floundering about in the water.


----------

